# can't stand my HR22-100 any longer



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Receiver has gotten so bad, that trying to watch any recorded show while another is recording, causes the DVR to behave very erratically (pressing FF, receiver will literally take 5 minutes to respond) and it corrupts the show I am recording also. I almost wonder if this is a way for DirecTV to keep you from FF through commercials.

Anyone know when the HR44 will be available at retail? I don't buy from DirecTV because I don't buy used equipment. All of the HR2x and HR3x are way too slow and unstable, and I won't put up with them any longer.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds to me like your disk drive is faulty.

Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
* When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.
* If the other tests pass, run the surface test. Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Take off the tinfoil hat and maybe run a disk check on your device, this sounds like a failing HDD.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Take off the tinfoil hat and maybe run a disk check on your device, this sounds like a failing HDD.


Yup, a failing drive on a terrible DVR.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richard said:


> Receiver has gotten so bad, that trying to watch any recorded show while another is recording, causes the DVR to behave very erratically (pressing FF, receiver will literally take 5 minutes to respond) and it corrupts the show I am recording also. I almost wonder if this is a way for DirecTV to keep you from FF through commercials.
> 
> Anyone know when the HR44 will be available at retail? I don't buy from DirecTV because I don't buy used equipment. All of the HR2x and HR3x are way too slow and unstable, and I won't put up with them any longer.


You could also put an external HDD on the 22-100 and see if the problems persist. If they do, get a replacement. The 24s aren't slow and unstable.

Rich


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for the insight, but I guess timing was just good, got an email from solidsignal today that they are now accepting orders for the HR44. So I ordered one.

I currently have this dish/LNB: AU9-S

I assume that I can just buy this SWM LNB: SL5-SWM along with the required power inserter to replace my current non SWM LNB?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Richard said:


> I assume that I can just buy this SWM LNB: SL5-SWM along with the required power inserter to replace my current non SWM LNB?


as long as you have 8 tuners or less, then yes


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Richard said:


> I don't buy from DirecTV because I don't buy used equipment.


There is no way to get a refurb or "used" HR44 from DirecTV at this time.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

peds48 said:


> There is no way to get a refurb or "used" HR44 from DirecTV at this time.


But there is no way to guarantee an HR44 either, you order a "Genie" and you get what they give you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True, though right now most can guarantee someone won't get a 44, but over time, I think the odds will get much better that it will be a 44. The numbers will work in its favor.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Hopefully, but even today if you order an HDDVR you may still get a HR21-23 model instead of the HR24....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> Hopefully, but even today if you order an HDDVR you may still get a HR21-23 model instead of the HR24....


Don't think so. with the introduction of the voice feature in the app, DirecTV can't install the older HDDVRs any more. I have not installed anything lower then an HR24 in months&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Voice control works on the older units in terms of major functionality, it's more of an optional aspect.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Don't think so. with the introduction of the voice feature in the app, DirecTV can't install the older HDDVRs any more. I have not installed anything lower then an HR24 in months&#8230;&#8230;.


Haha if that were only true. Most of the Midwest has only HR21's in the latest shipment been that way for a couple of weeks. Next shipment Monday also shows HR21's.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

So got the HR44 last week and got it installed/activated without any problems. Now today, I noticed content showing up in My Playlist from my wife's HR24 and my son's HR22. I go into settings and it now shows Whole Home activated. I never activated Whole Home because I don't think we should be charged for it. So I go to the DirecTV website and notice that it's been activated on my account without me asking for it, or authorizing it.

Is this standard practice? Should I just remove it from the website and leave it at that? Or should I call and make them explain why they are activating something on my account without my request or authorization?

Update: Well, just tried to remove from website and it just pops up a message that I need to call 1-800-DirecTV. What a hassle. Maybe that is what they hope people will think, and just forget about it because they hate waiting on hold, or talking to some CSR.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> There is no way to get a refurb or "used" HR44 from DirecTV at this time.


That's not what he meant as the HR44 is not in all areas yet, but what he's saying is if he tries to upgrade from Directv then he might or might not get a HR24/44, as they don't guarantee specific model receivers, so he might get similar or even older equipment as upgrades, You have better chance if a tech comes and installs it for you.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Richard said:


> So got the HR44 last week and got it installed/activated without any problems. Now today, I noticed content showing up in My Playlist from my wife's HR24 and my son's HR22. I go into settings and it now shows Whole Home activated. I never activated Whole Home because I don't think we should be charged for it. So I go to the DirecTV website and notice that it's been activated on my account without me asking for it, or authorizing it.
> 
> Is this standard practice? Should I just remove it from the website and leave it at that? Or should I call and make them explain why they are activating something on my account without my request or authorization?
> 
> Update: Well, just tried to remove from website and it just pops up a message that I need to call 1-800-DirecTV. What a hassle. Maybe that is what they hope people will think, and just forget about it because they hate waiting on hold, or talking to some CSR.


Just call and they'll remove it no problem, but they shouldn't add WHS if it wasn't needed and for just upgrading to the Genie, They do the same thing with PP until I log in the Directv account and remove it online, wish you could do the same with MRV.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Got it removed, but the CSR I talked with said it was required and that the charge is going to show back up next month, we will see.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That's not what he meant as the HR44 is not in all areas yet, but what he's saying is if he tries to upgrade from Directv then he might or might not get a HR24/44, as they don't guarantee specific model receivers, so he might get similar or even older equipment as upgrades, You have better chance if a tech comes and installs it for you.


We have been told that the policy is now that HR24 is replaced with same. If that is the case, then it should be for the 44 as well.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Richard said:


> Got it removed, but the CSR I talked with said it was required and that the charge is going to show back up next month, we will see.


Not positive that it's true but I have seen posts that say it is required with a Genie as one of your DVRs.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe that having Whole Home is supposed to be a requirement for owning a Genie. Its sad that its not being enforced uniformly for all customers as it should be. You want a Genie, you get Whole Home, you dont want to pay for whole home, tough, no Genie or go find another provider.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

No, simply having a Genie does not force Whole Home. Having a Genie and one other WH client does.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> We have been told that the policy is now that HR24 is replaced with same. If that is the case, then it should be for the 44 as well.


That is replacements not upgrades, with replacement if the receiver fails than you get the same model (either free with PP or $20 shipping without PP or they waive the fee) but with upgrades you get whatever they have available, What usually happens is if its self installed and they ship it to you, you might get refurbished older box or similar to the HR22, it could be a HR24 if you're lucky, now if its a truck roll and a tech is installing, depending If they have HR24/44 available in stock then there's a chance you get a 24/44, but it varies on what the installer brought with him.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> I believe that having Whole Home is supposed to be a requirement for owning a Genie. Its sad that its not being enforced uniformly for all customers as it should be. You want a Genie, you get Whole Home, you dont want to pay for whole home, tough, no Genie or go find another provider.


If they had a non-Genie HD-DVR that performed as well as the HR44, then that would be fine with me. But they don't, so that is the model I bought. I don't use Whole-home, and shouldn't have to pay for something I am not using.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

If they had a non-Genie HD-DVR that performed as well as the HR44, then that would be fine with me. But they don't, so that is the model I bought. I don't use Whole-home, and shouldn't have to pay for something I am not using.


The HR24 has pretty respectable performance. I'm sorry you don't feel the same.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rtm said:


> The HR24 has pretty respectable performance. I'm sorry you don't feel the same.


+1
I had an HR23 that died recently and I moved my HR24 into the Den while I was waiting on the replacement. Wow, what a difference.
I was lucky with the replacement and it was another HR24-100. I am very happy with them. In fact, they operate with the same basic speed as my son's nor DVR model H21.


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

Richard said:


> If they had a non-Genie HD-DVR that performed as well as the HR44, then that would be fine with me. But they don't, so that is the model I bought. I don't use Whole-home, and shouldn't have to pay for something I am not using.


I have had the MRV since the bate test and if I remember right it's a whole 3 bucks. I am sure if I had not had a single wire system, thats what is really required for the MRV or whole home, it would have been installed with the free upgrade. What is absolutely required for the 34/44 genie is the single wire system, and all new DirecTV installs are that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> +1
> I had an HR23 that died recently and I moved my HR24 into the Den while I was waiting on the replacement. Wow, what a difference.
> I was lucky with the replacement and it was another HR24-100. I am very happy with them. In fact, they operate with the same basic speed as my son's nor DVR model H21.


Agreed. Comparing a 23 with a 24 will always end up the same way. I've gotta say I'm not thrilled with the 24-100s loud fan or the time it requires to delete a lot of programs at once. My 24-500s perform this task much more quickly. The fans aren't noticeable in a noisy room, but in a quiet room where you're trying to read it gets pretty annoying.

Rich


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Richard said:


> Receiver has gotten so bad, that trying to watch any recorded show while another is recording, causes the DVR to behave very erratically (pressing FF, receiver will literally take 5 minutes to respond) and it corrupts the show I am recording also. I almost wonder if this is a way for DirecTV to keep you from FF through commercials.
> 
> Anyone know when the HR44 will be available at retail? I don't buy from DirecTV because I don't buy used equipment. All of the HR2x and HR3x are way too slow and unstable, and I won't put up with them any longer.


I had the exact same problems with my HR22-100 for nearly 24 months. It was very annoying. I bought a new HR24-200 from Solid Signal last fall.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

well, the Whole Home DVR charge is back already, guess I will just have to pay it, though it's something I will never use. I never signed up for it after the free trial they had before they started charging for it, why would I want it now? I don't use DECA so my setup is not a supported one, guess it's the price you have to pay to not have to deal with their horridly slow older HD DVRs.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

The HR44's are making the HR24's look like the HR22's when it comes to response and speed of the unit, okay maybe not to that extreme but it reacts a lot faster than the 24's, if only then allow two Genie's per account then I wouldn't hesitate getting another HR44.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard said:


> well, the Whole Home DVR charge is back already, guess I will just have to pay it, though it's something I will never use. I never signed up for it after the free trial they had before they started charging for it, why would I want it now? I don't use DECA so my setup is not a supported one, guess it's the price you have to pay to not have to deal with their horridly slow older HD DVRs.


I found this small writing at the bottom of the page in the link.

*Limit three remote viewings per Genie HD DVR (model HR34 Advanced Whole-Home DVR) at a time. Remote viewing requires a model C31Client, H25 HD Receiver(s) or RVU-enabled TV/device in each additional room, a SWiM network and Advanced Receiver Service ($25/mo.) To access HD programming, HD television equipment also required.

Link: http://www.directv.com/technology/genie


----------

